# Inpatient billing for ICD9/10 crossover



## Anduiza05 (Jan 8, 2013)

*I was wondering if anyone knew if there will be a final rule by CMS for ICD9/10 crossover coding for inpatient hospital visits. I found this document on the CMS website but I was not sure if all payers will follow this rule. 

According to CMS we are to bill each code set based on the date of implementation. Does anyone know of any policy different than CMS? *

MLN Matters® Number: MM7492 Revised
Claims that Span the ICD-10 Implementation Date
The Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS) has identified potential claims processing issues for institutional, professional, and supplier claims that span the implementation date; that is, where ICD-9 codes are effective for the portion of the services that were rendered on September 30, 2013, and earlier and where ICD-10 codes are effective for the portion of the services that were rendered October 1, 2013, and later. In some cases, depending upon the policies associated with those services, there cannot be a break in service or time (i.e., anesthesia) although the new ICD-10 code set must be used effective October 1, 2013. The following tables provide further guidance to providers for claims that span the periods where ICD-9 and ICD-10 codes may both be applicable.


----------

